# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tần điều khiển động cơ servo

## tcm

Em mới kiếm được con biến tần KEB điều khiển được động cơ servo có hồi tiếp.
Đây là video em Tets nó.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4CbZpCpoMg

----------


## anhxco

Hay nhỉ, con biến tần này thông số và giá cả thế nào bác!

----------


## tcm

Con biến tần này 4 kw 380vac tần số ra 0-1600hz có card hồi tiếp resolver có card điều khiển qua mạng CAN bus.
Con này em tháo được khi đi sửa chữa cải tạo máy nên không rõ giá rổ thế nào.

----------

anhxco

----------

